# VW: Love, Hate?



## JJR18t (Dec 13, 2009)

Im interested in sharing some stories and hearing how things have gone for some others when it comes to issues with their VW's. I suppose in a way im desperately seeking some sort of redeming quality in VW.
My Story: Sorry, its a bit dragged out.
My 2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8t was the first car I ever purchaced and I have to say with the exception of the birth of my daughter, and _possibly_ my wedding, it was the single greatest day of my life. 
Like many relationships the first year was just amazing, but slowly problems began to pop-up, mostly little things; a sensor here, a light there, heated seat element or a power window - and than the transmission got destroyed by a defective flywheel going boom. None of this was really a big deal since I was still under warrenty. Unfortunately when the warrenty ran out, the problems didnt. For almost 5 years I was continuously in and out of the dealership for service of one thing or another. 
All in all I have probably spent about $5000 bucks on repairs, most of which was in the first 6 years or so of the cars life. That value doesnt include the warrenty repairs, otherwise it would be MUCH higher. Unfortunately, being Canadian, there is no kind of lemon protection. 
All of this has left me quite frustrated and after my wife purchaced her civic we took my Jetta off the road to save money on insurance. After 6 months off the road I decided to sell my Jetta; however, I quickly discovered the closer I came to selling my car the less I wanted to. 
I really do love my VW!
Once I had her back on the road it was back to the honeymoon phase, the only thing that bothered me was the corrosion on the rim of my BBS RX-ii wheels. This is a persistant issue with with this particular wheel which is a result of a faulty clearcoat. Unfortunately the corrosion is now so bad that my tires are losing air consistantly. I decided I would adress this issue with VW hoping that 9 years of customer loyalty might count for something. As most of you have guessed, it counts for nothing. VW of Canada doesnt consider the corrosion perferation of the wheels part of the warrenty because its not their clearcoat job on the rim, which is a total cop-out in my opinion. It just dissapoints me that VW will completely dismiss a customer who has stood by them, even when dealing with a problematic car just to save the 400ish dollars it would take to repair the rim.
So my question is, has anyone else had issues like this, did VW help them, did VW dismiss their issues flatly?
I love my VW, I just hate VW of Canada.
Peace,
JR


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

both...and therein lies my dilema


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I love VW. No hate involved really. Sure, mine breaks down frequently. And so have all the VW's I have owned. 
I haven't owned a vw newer than my current 98, so I can't speak for my love of newer VWs other than the times i've driven my friends MKV TDI. Seems good enough








They are simple, easy to work on, easy to source the parts, the parts are cheap, the interiors are practical and useful, they drive nice, they are built with quality parts. I can put up with repairs.
Even if I were a billionaire, i'd have a MKII and a MKIII in my garage. And I would still do the repairs on them myself and drive them daily.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

I love them when they run good and everything works. Over the years we have grown apart though. I still love them, I am just not in love with them.


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mobile363)*


_Quote »_I love VW. No hate involved really. Sure, mine breaks down frequently. And so have all the VW's I have owned.
I haven't owned a vw newer than my current 98, so I can't speak for my love of newer VWs other than the times i've driven my friends MKV TDI. Seems good enough
They are simple, easy to work on, easy to source the parts, the parts are cheap, the interiors are practical and useful, they drive nice, they are built with quality parts. I can put up with repairs.
Even if I were a billionaire, i'd have a MKII and a MKIII in my garage. And I would still do the repairs on them myself and drive them daily. 

Depends what you consider "cheap" parts. I guess you could call it bad design but my Passat (which is an Audi A4 internally) has 8 control arms each of which are $100+ each and are prone to constant failure...
I love my car, though. It has 205k miles on it and still makes full boost with 200 psi compression on each cylinder.
I agree that MK4's are easier/a lot cheaper to maintain.


----------



## TheScott (Mar 23, 2004)

My Passat is a decent daily driver. Gets pretty good gas mileage, fits 4 adults comfortably, and has good cargo space. Plus it was affordable and isn't completely boring to drive. It also has yet to break down. All the issues I've had with the car have been pretty trivial so far.
I don't love it, but it was a good purchase.

As for the '84 Rabbit I had. It was a headache from the day I bought it, but it was still a pretty fun car. There were about 61 days I hated it, 4 days I loved it, and 425 days I was fairly indifferent towards it.


----------



## John Lee Pettimore (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

love the look & feel of some of them, HATE the repair bills & unreliable nature of most of them.. and thus will likely NEVER own another one. just not worth the time, frustration & expense.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (TheScott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheScott* »_My Passat is a decent daily driver. Gets pretty good gas mileage, fits 4 adults comfortably, and has good cargo space. Plus it was affordable and isn't completely boring to drive. It also has yet to break down. All the issues I've had with the car have been pretty trivial so far.
I don't love it, but it was a good purchase.

As for the '84 Rabbit I had. It was a headache from the day I bought it, but it was still a pretty fun car. There were about 61 days I hated it, 4 days I loved it, and 425 days I was fairly indifferent towards it.
But if you rebuilt that MKI from the ground up (which would cost a lot im sure) it would be a great car for many many years. 
And Elliot, yea, newer VW's can be expensive to maintain and maybe im just lucky with the cars that i've owned. Most expensive parts i've had to buy for VW's include axles (but how often do you replace them unless your car is slammed) and wheel bearings. No vw i've owned has been prone to chronic part failure. When I do replace a part, it hasn't broken after it was changed. I did also have to replace a injection pump on a MKII diesel which was like $600, but i've known people to put half a million KM on an original IP, so it's not really that bad. I've also had to replace a transmission in a MKII but again, I had a neigbour who bought a MKII Jetta coupe new in 1986 and he had over half a mil on the original trans. 
Treat them good and they reward you... In my experience so far.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

In order of my owning them:
1. 1998 VW Passat V6. 17,000 miles that were mostly trouble-free. I had two issues that had to be dealt with. First were the outer CV's at ~121,000 miles. Second was the oil pan after I slid off-road in a snowstorm. Other than that, the car was comfortable and reliable.
2. 1979 VW Rabbit Diesel. The starter was cooked when I bought it, so I bought a new one. But I ran out of money before I could put it in. Sold it to another dude who, I believe, still drives it.
3. 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v. 20,000 miles that were mostly trouble-free. I sold it right after it turned over 200k. It was totally rusted out and abused by previous owners.
4. 1992 Volkswagen Jetta GL. Holy hell the 3-speed automatic is a piece of crap. I bought it with a broken odometer and the valvestem seals were totally and completely shot. It burned more oil than Saddam did when he invaded Kuwait.
5. 1989 Volkswagen Cabriolet. Bad title, never ran, parted it.
6. 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v. I've put about 10,000 miles on it so far and everything's fine. I have to replace the driver's side axle (CV's are bad) and I had to do the ball joints. It's otherwise fine. 
My conclusion? Buy an older one and work on it yourself.


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (The Igneous Faction)*

love old ones dont give a crap about newer ones after the corrado unless theyre diesel


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_But if you rebuilt that MKI from the ground up (which would cost a lot im sure) it would be a great car for many many years. 
And Elliot, yea, newer VW's can be expensive to maintain and maybe im just lucky with the cars that i've owned. Most expensive parts i've had to buy for VW's include axles (but how often do you replace them unless your car is slammed) and wheel bearings. No vw i've owned has been prone to chronic part failure. When I do replace a part, it hasn't broken after it was changed. I did also have to replace a injection pump on a MKII diesel which was like $600, but i've known people to put half a million KM on an original IP, so it's not really that bad. I've also had to replace a transmission in a MKII but again, I had a neigbour who bought a MKII Jetta coupe new in 1986 and he had over half a mil on the original trans. 
Treat them good and they reward you... In my experience so far.

Yea I agree my next car is going to be a MK4 Jetta TDI...I just can't get enough of them...I've driven a few chipped ones and holy crap do they move compared to my stock 1.8t...
The guy that has his chipped that I drove has about 420k km (260k miles) on it now with almost zero problems...maintenance stuff obviously but no real problems.


----------



## layedoutb2k (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (ElliottG)*

It was love for the first few months and then utter hate. I will never own another VW product again


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (layedoutb2k)*

lol....my vw and I have a love/hate relationship...there are times when i flat out love it...then i ****ign hate it with a god damn passion.
vw has never really screwed me over, always there when i needed them, and always far away when i wanted them to **** off. 
.........god damn volkswagens...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

My only direct experience with VWs was my Dad's 89 Golf. In the 5 years he had it, it only broke down once and the the front bumper came loose going out of a steep driveway. Other than routine maintenance everything went fine.
And it is because of his particular VW that always makes think "really" when I hear so many VW owners saying they cost a lot to maintain and break down frequently. I love VWs, but I will most likely never own or drive one again. FWD/AWD just isn't my style.


_Modified by devianb at 12:48 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (devianb)*

I've put ~50,000 miles on my 04 Passat in the two years I've owned it. Apart from a coolant sensor and a dead coilpack, it's been problem free. Some moron rear ended me, and it's still rattle free (after repair).
Still, despite being a 'better' car than my old 850 Turbo wagon, I don't enjoy it as much.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

i dont know. i have had two volkswagens. and they seemed to break down, well, about the same amount as any other car i had. 
people slag VW for "poor quality" but my higher-end cars had virtually the same amount of problems. 
i like em. well, some of em anyway...


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Cr4shT3st)*

I've owned two ('88 GTI 16v and '95 Jetta GLX VR6). At the time, I liked them quite a lot. When I look back, especially on the GTI, I want to kick myself. They were fun enough cars, but entirely not worth the headaches of ownership. That said, they did teach me a lot about working on cars (and how much 'German engineering' usually sucks).
I've looked at and test driven several of their newer offerings, and they just aren't anything special anymore. I see them as overpriced and overfluffed cars that have totally lost touch with what made them special in the first place. The quality may or may not have improved, but at this point, they don't make anything worth the potential risk. In short, other companies offer much more fun and far better design and durability.
So to answer the original question, I have a feeling of dull indifference towards present-day VW... kind of like how I feel about who makes my paper towels. 
Edit - I do have to say that the new TDI offerings are somewhat interesting. Not that I'd want one, but I do see the neat factor.


_Modified by Samson at 9:06 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

I love my wife. I hate her Jetta.


----------



## sweetridebro (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (gonzo08452)*

Lol, similar relationship for me with mine. Except all the repairs (probably up to 5k Canadian at this point; all kinds of CEL nonsense, crossed wiring everywhere, coilpacks, waterpump, suspension, brakes, etc, and it only has like 70k miles) were under the extended CPO warranty.
I love the Jetta. I really do. It may not be the best handler, it may not be very fast, the stereo isn't very good... but I love her. There's not many places I'd rather be than in that damned Jetta.



_Modified by sweetridebro at 10:15 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## speedbump2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

When I was twelve, my sister got a '56 Bug. 
Loved that car for it's simplicity!
When I first met my wife, she had a '75 Bug. 
Hated that car for the overcomplication of things that should have remained simple.
No VWs in my life for the next 23 years until we bought a 2003 AWD Passat wagon.
Loved that car until it got over 100k miles and everything started to turn to s**t.
While the Passat was still young, we bought a 2004 Golf R32 and became a two VW household.
Love that car! Easily the most fun car I've ever had. 
And so far (Knock On Wood), it's been relatively trouble-free.
--Chuck--


_Modified by speedbump2 at 10:24 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

Having a MkII got me into VWs in the first place. Even though it needed some repairs, I accepted it as part of the experience and even enjoyed the satisfaction of fixing up a beater. 
Now my MkV perhaps isn't as exciting to own; even if its much faster, more comfortable, way safer, and actually has factory installed A/C. That being said, its been great the past 47,000 miles except for going through a couple keyless entry batteries, a broken windshield washer hose, and peeling soft touch buttons on the radio. Perfect? No, but I'll take those minor annoyances over a more dull but 0 issue car any day.


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why is this not locked?
Bill, you locked Midnight Flyers VERY similar thread, why not lock this/


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (speedbump2)*

We've had two VW products and loved both of them. When my wife graduated college she started SUV shopping but since she didn't need the room I told her she could get a nice Audi for about the same price as a decent SUV. She bought an 02 A4 1.8T Quattro MT5 and could not have been happier. Our dealership preformed all of the maintenance (including brakes) under warranty. They even replaced some of the soft touch parts that showed signs of wear right before the warranty ran out. I believe the car stickered for $28K which included the usual pw, pdl, keyless entry, etc. and even had front and rear heated seats. 
When the miles started accumulating on the Audi and people started telling us it would cost a fortune with out a warranty







we traded it







on an 06 Jetta TDI. The Jetta felt much nicer than any of the composition we test drove. Call me a dash stroker but we paid about 22k for the Jetta and it felt nicer than cars costing 5-10k more from competitors. It was also nice only having to fill it up twice a month. I don't think we took the Jetta into the dealership for anything. Not one issue


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*

The OP guy shared his cool story, bro. He isn't trolling by making sweeping generalizations about TCL with a ridculous poll.


----------



## Midnight Flyer (Dec 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThisSpaceForRent* »_why is this not locked?
Bill, you locked Midnight Flyers VERY similar thread, why not lock this/


Because its okay to love/hate them, but to not care about them is not tolerated in the slightest.


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Midnight Flyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight Flyer* »_
Because its okay to love/hate them, but to not care about them is not tolerated in the slightest.

well, a former sig of mine read "TCL is about as democratic as China", I guess that still holds true


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (layedoutb2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *layedoutb2k* »_It was love for the first few months and then utter hate. I will never own another VW product again

is this based on your '84 GTI? Did you buy it new? Do you think ever VW is identical to your '84?
Just curious how you can make a sweeping generalization like that.
I've loved VWs, and hated VWs. Sometimes the same car in each case. But if I made any general decisions like that, good or bad, from any single VW, I'd be woefully misinfomed.
Loved this one:








Had a ton of fun in this one:









edit: dang tags


_Modified by Merc63 at 7:43 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Midnight Flyer (Dec 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThisSpaceForRent* »_
well, a former sig of mine read "TCL is about as democratic as China", I guess that still holds true


I believe the post above my previous one proves that perfectly.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Midnight Flyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight Flyer* »_
Because its okay to love/hate them, but to not care about them is not tolerated in the slightest.

nope...your thread was created after this one & yours was clearly created to start flamewars
carry on


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThisSpaceForRent* »_
well, a former sig of mine read "TCL is about as democratic as China", I guess that still holds true

and that's a ridiculous statement as these forums are not a democracy. it's a private forum
stop trying to knock this one off course


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_
nope...your thread was created after this one & yours was clearly created to start flamewars
carry on

srsly?
normally you're pretty awesome, but this doesnt make any sense.
he asked if anyone didn't care about VW, nothing wrong with that, I could start a "who doesn't care about Geely" thread and it would be 3 or 4 pages long with people talking about catfish, bagged milk and chinese auto industry ripping off already dated designs, but one person can't stand up and say "I don't like Volkswagen, they are not king of the world, who is with me?"
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*

he stated in his thread that he did it to stir the pot. that's admitting to trolling, which is why it got locked. Has nothing to do with being a democracy or not.


----------



## Midnight Flyer (Dec 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThisSpaceForRent* »_
srsly?
normally you're pretty awesome, but this doesnt make any sense.
he asked if anyone didn't care about VW, nothing wrong with that, I could start a "who doesn't care about Geely" thread and it would be 3 or 4 pages long with people talking about catfish, bagged milk and chinese auto industry ripping off already dated designs, but one person can't stand up and say "I don't like Volkswagen, they are not king of the world, who is with me?"
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I guess not, that was the only intention of my thread. I come here to relax and post with other like minded car people. If I wanted to start a flamewar, there are much better ways of doing such. I was just speaking my opinion.
Stiring the pot is not trolling. Trolling is coming in and making a ridiculous thread about nothing to get everyone worked up. Stiring the pot is just getting others opinons, which sometimes can upset others for some reason or another. 


_Modified by Midnight Flyer at 7:47 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*

carry on


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I hate MkIVs with the fury of a thousand suns.
I'll own another MkII one day, though.


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I've had broken mkIIs, but it's still somewhat of a love for me.
moving on.


----------



## Midnight Flyer (Dec 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I had a 1974 Super Beetle, it was a yellow/white/pink piece of junk.
moving on.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Midnight Flyer)*

Love? That's a strong word! I used to be obessed with them, though. It's hard not to I suppose since my dad (who claims to have no real bias for one brand vs another) owned an 86 golf and 90 Corrado. My mom had a couple of passats, then moved to an Audi TT and Allroad. During half of these experiences I could only dream about getting behind the wheel of any car--so I sort of grew up on VWs. 
I eventually got my license and started my own VW experience, which was not only a dream come true (who lives out their dreams in a stock VW Fox!?), but every car I've owned to this day has been far more reliable than the peugeot my family and I (by the hand-me-down rule) drove. They were always solid cars for me. I had a couple little glitches along the way, but nothing like I read on here. My worst car was a mkIV--it was poor in both reliability (not nearly as bad as the previously mentioned peug) and driving excitement. But I was served quite well by VW products during my "broke college-grad school kid" phase. 
I eventually got my affordable dream car, a minty fresh 94 Corrado, which, after some tinkering, has lived up to the experience I envisioned in my head. A new mkV GTI followed and I was very impressed with that car. But now I look back and realize I only drove fwd econo-based cars. That's not a bad thing because for the most part I couldn't even afford the college and grad school cars I drove and most were pretty entertaining. But now that I want to branch out a little more and have some different experiences, VW in the US has nothing to really offer me, regardless of price. 
So I have a definite fondness for the brand, but not a love. If VW brought out the right product, at the right price, at the right time, I'd be back without thinking twice. But for the time being, I have my corrado for a VW fix and I will likely continue experiencing some non-VW products.


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (axe)*

I forget what owners manual had it in it, (corrado maybe) but on the first page was....
"Volkswagen, a labor of love"
Little did I know at the time that this was the perfect saying for my Volkswagen career.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My mk4 was fun to work on and cruise around in, but most of the time it wasn't a pleasant ownership. Love/hate.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*

They're ok.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_My mk4 was fun to work on and cruise around in, but most of the time it wasn't a pleasant ownership. Love/hate.

This x eleventybazillion.
I loved the car and hated it all at the same time. Probably my favorite car to date, but boy was I glad to get rid of it.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

love vw, never had a problem with them. probably because i take care of my cars. These cars are not appliances like the hondas and toyotas out there that you just buy and forget about. if you take care of them, they will take care of you.


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

I think I figured I've put ~6000 or $7000 worth of maintenance/repairs into my Jetta. For a 10 year old car with 165K that's been a *congested-highway-driver* that's probably a little more than average after-purchase-costs for an '00 compared to all cars sold that year.
I like my car, and in a masochistic/aversion-of-boredom-and-routine kinda way, I enjoy the challenge and learning opportunities of maintaining an older car. 
The biggest problem now is that with 2 young kids, I don't have time to fix things that break on my car, and I don't even have time to take my car to the shop - so it's not really a good point in my life to have a less-than-reliable car, it's a burden. But if I did have the time, I think I could flatly say that in an annoying way the Jetta is a source of entertainment and fun.
And honestly, I wouldn't expect VW (or anyone) to stand behind a 9 year old car in any way. H3ll, I bet the people who own 10-year power train warranties have to fight to get thing fixed as the warranty approaches the end.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_love vw, never had a problem with them. probably because i take care of my cars. These cars are not appliances like the hondas and toyotas out there that you just buy and forget about. if you take care of them, they will take care of you.


----------



## Nubbin (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

Never owned one.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_love vw, never had a problem with them. probably because i take care of my cars. These cars are not appliances like the hondas and toyotas out there that you just buy and forget about. if you take care of them, they will take care of you.

That's odd. My car was in immaculate condition 7 years later when I traded it in, yet the list of fixes was many:
Replaced seat frame (when car was a month old)
Coil packs
Fuel pump
Glove box door
Peeling interior materials
The list goes on.....
These were not care issues, but build and component quality issues. Loved the car, hated random bits and pieces falling apart for seemingly no reason.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

How could you hate a entire car company? That's pretty ridiculous.
Actually I lied, how could you hate a _major_ car company. I hate everything about Chery, Geely, Great Wall Motor, Nanjing, Hafei, Zhongxing, Brilliance China etc.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_How could you hate a entire car company? That's pretty ridiculous.
Actually I lied, how could you hate a _major_ car company. I hate everything about Chery, Geely, Great Wall Motor, Nanjing, Hafei, Zhongxing, Brilliance China etc.









Someone spit in your lunch special Tom?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (axe)*








to ZoomBy
I have owned VWs, Mazdas, Hondas, Pontiacs, Chevrolets, etc., etc. I currently own two Hondas. That said, I would probably buy another A1 or A2 VW if the opportunity presented itself. I always liked the cars, and I don't associate myself with whatever 'culture' is commonly associated with the cars I drive. If I cared in the least about what people thought about me based on the cars I drive, I wouldn't have purchased the VW in the first place, and I wouldn't be currently driving my Civic Si.
That said, they were not the most reliable and after the 2nd random transmission explosion I had had it. I would buy another one someday, but as a project or all-around 'fun' nostalgia car, not as a commuter.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (Jrod511)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jrod511* »_Someone spit in your lunch special Tom?

"Why would they spit in my salad? Did they spit in my salad?!"


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*

love old, hate new


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my scirocco
i hate alot of volkswagens.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

Let's see...VW experiences...
1981 Jetta - pretty reliable for the 50k miles I put on it (bought with 45k on it)...only bad habit was that in hot weather it had a tendency to stall when coming to stop.
1988 Fox - only had it for 20k miles as it just kept getting broken into...but it was actually a fun and reliable car (4-speed FTW!)
1998 Passat 1.8T MT - Uhg. Bought brand new and I loved it when it worked, but the car drove me crazy with problems. @3k one of the door mounted speakers blew and need to be replaced. At ~4k, I started to get the notorious front suspension clunk...which got progressively worse. Dealer techs, VW regional tech, couldn't figure it out. Drove me nuts. Then I started having intermittent trouble with stalling / rough idling. Somehow I kept the car for three years and finally had enough and sold it to CarMax.
1998 Golf GL - bought this one in 99' used with 23k miles on it, and it ran like a top until I sold it in 04' with 103k on it. Only issues aside from wear items were the side moldings falling off (very common on Mk IIIs) and the ignition switch had to be replaced at 100k. The neighbor's kid who bought it is still driving it almost six years later! I should never have sold this car...sigh.
I have been out of the VW fold since then - had an 04 Mazda 6i for a year, and a 6th gen Civic since 2005. The Honda has been exceptionally reliable and cheap to own, but is about as boring as can be to drive. 
I have been toying with the idea of getting back into VW lately - maybe a Golf VI TDI (but four doors with MT are almost impossible to get!) or a Jetta Wolfie, which seems like a great value. I'd like to believe that VW finally has their act together...maybe I'll take the plunge.



_Modified by BrianC at 11:20 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_love vw, never had a problem with them. probably because i take care of my cars. These cars are not appliances like the hondas and toyotas out there that you just buy and forget about. if you take care of them, they will take care of you.

So, you're saying that they're not built especially well. (and yes, they are appliances just as much as any other car in the class.) 
I owned one of the Japanese brands of which you speak, and that experience was so much better than my previous Volkswagens it wasn't even funny. It was more fun to drive, had much better design and materials, it was dead reliable, and had little to no "fluff" that plagued the VW alternatives. I maintained that car just like any other I owned, including VWs.
I wish VW could get to that level, as I think they're capable of making fun cars again, but for now, I'll pass.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_love vw, never had a problem with them. probably because i take care of my cars. These cars are not appliances like the hondas and toyotas out there that you just buy and forget about. if you take care of them, they will take care of you.


In what way are they (VW) "not appliances"? I'm genuinely curious about your reasoning. Given the choice, I'd say being able to "buy and forget about" a car maintenance-wise is probably a much better choice than having to "take care of" issues on any kind of consistent basis.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*

i feel like my B5 A4 was like a horrible addiction. I loved it so much that i was forced to fix it instead of just buying a new car. but it treated me so well, when it was working, that i loved it...
my B6 however, has been pretty amazing with the exception of a couple sensors... so far. but i'm prepared to spend whatever it takes.


----------



## layedoutb2k (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (Merc63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc63* »_
is this based on your '84 GTI? Did you buy it new? Do you think ever VW is identical to your '84?
Just curious how you can make a sweeping generalization like that.
I've loved VWs, and hated VWs. Sometimes the same car in each case. But if I made any general decisions like that, good or bad, from any single VW, I'd be woefully misinfomed.
_Modified by Merc63 at 7:43 AM 12-22-2009_

I guess it was more based on watercooleds, I wouldn't mind owning an aircooled. No, I didn't buy it new but I was the second owner and it appeared to be maintained well. I also came to that conclusion after working on many other VW's that friends owned and realizing how retardedly backwards engineered and designed they were. 
The build quality is crap on any of them that I have worked on. Even though my tach would randomly work, I could always what RPM's I was at depending on where the rattle was coming from.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_How could you hate a entire car company?

This.
And that the USA-based kraut-munchers did nothing about it to this day.


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

Love:
1950 - 1969 Beetles
any plit window bus
Mk1 rabbits
Mk1 Cabrios
Roccos
Syncro Vanagans
W12 concept
Mk2 GTIs
R32
Hate:
All Jettas
All Passats
All their wagons
post Mk2 GTIs
Toureg
Corrados
No available RWD models


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (monoblanco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monoblanco* »_Love:
1950 - 1969 Beetles
any plit window bus
Mk1 rabbits
Mk1 Cabrios
Roccos
Syncro Vanagans
W12 concept
Mk2 GTIs
R32
Hate:
All Jettas
All Passats
All their wagons
post Mk2 GTIs
Toureg
Corrados
No available RWD models

How do you like the W12 concept but hate all post-mk2 GTIs?


----------



## Ski The East (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJR18t* »_Im interested in sharing some stories and hearing how things have gone for some others when it comes to issues with their VW's. I suppose in a way im desperately seeking some sort of redeming quality in VW.
My Story: Sorry, its a bit dragged out.
My 2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8t was the first car I ever purchaced and I have to say with the exception of the birth of my daughter, and _possibly_ my wedding, it was the single greatest day of my life. 
Like many relationships the first year was just amazing, but slowly problems began to pop-up, mostly little things; a sensor here, a light there, heated seat element or a power window - and than the transmission got destroyed by a defective flywheel going boom. None of this was really a big deal since I was still under warrenty. Unfortunately when the warrenty ran out, the problems didnt. For almost 5 years I was continuously in and out of the dealership for service of one thing or another. 
All in all I have probably spent about $5000 bucks on repairs, most of which was in the first 6 years or so of the cars life. That value doesnt include the warrenty repairs, otherwise it would be MUCH higher. Unfortunately, being Canadian, there is no kind of lemon protection. 
All of this has left me quite frustrated and after my wife purchaced her civic we took my Jetta off the road to save money on insurance. After 6 months off the road I decided to sell my Jetta; however, I quickly discovered the closer I came to selling my car the less I wanted to. 
I really do love my VW!
Once I had her back on the road it was back to the honeymoon phase, the only thing that bothered me was the corrosion on the rim of my BBS RX-ii wheels. This is a persistant issue with with this particular wheel which is a result of a faulty clearcoat. Unfortunately the corrosion is now so bad that my tires are losing air consistantly. I decided I would adress this issue with VW hoping that 9 years of customer loyalty might count for something. As most of you have guessed, it counts for nothing. VW of Canada doesnt consider the corrosion perferation of the wheels part of the warrenty because its not their clearcoat job on the rim, which is a total cop-out in my opinion. It just dissapoints me that VW will completely dismiss a customer who has stood by them, even when dealing with a problematic car just to save the 400ish dollars it would take to repair the rim.
So my question is, has anyone else had issues like this, did VW help them, did VW dismiss their issues flatly?
I love my VW, I just hate VW of Canada.
Peace,
JR

Couple of things:
1. The early MkIVs were garbage and you most likely got one of them. $5000 of non warrantee work in the first 6 months







...did you buy the car new? Something doesn't seem right...Pretty sure those cars had a 3 year, 36000 mile warantee here in the states..
2. You should have got some winter wheels for that car.....Salt and sand will destroy those wheels. Really NO manufacturer is going to help you out with your situation as it pertains to eight year old wheels.
OT- Ive had 6 VWs
1979 Rabbit Diesel
1983 Quantum TD
1987 GTI
1987 GLI
1997 Golf K2
1999 Golf Wolfsburg
To say they have never broke would be a lie, but if and when maintained properly...alot of the problems I have seen around these parts could mostly be avoided....










_Modified by Ski The East at 10:59 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

Because W12 concept is a Mid engine RWD beast.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (monoblanco)*

Here's my history with the brand. 
starting around age 12. I was into VW's... i'm not really sure why exactly. No one in my family owned one. It must have been my peer group. I have many drawings of VW rabbits/mkII GTI's from that time period. 
Age 15 rolled around i had begun to think about what kind of car i wanted. I somehow had convinced my mom to buy a mkIII vr6, in hopes that she might pass it on to me later. However, this car had a number of small problems. Malfunctioning seat heaters, windows, the clip for the sunvisor broke off. It was too much for my mom, coming from an accord. She mostly complained about the service department and the fact it was only open till 5pm, as opposed to the honda dealer that was open until 9pm. At any rate, she ended up trading it in for another Accord. 
Once i turned 16, i still wanted a VW. My parents were very opposed to it of course. I ended up with a 1988 cabriolet (i guess i wanted a convertible? i dont know). It had 80k miles on it. I drove it the first year or so doing only bolt on mods, and it was actually very reliable. It's once i decided to do all the engine madness that things turned south. I had basically made a frankenstein motor out of the thing (2.0 aba, parts from all generations of VW's and audis) . I got it finished and sold it as i didnt want to see it anymore (and was actually very reliable for the second owner, apparently







). 
I ended up with a 4runner after that. I think i got a lemon. Long story short, engine blew up after about a year of driving it (after a number of other problems, mostly battery and fuel related), got the engine rebuilt, and it blew up again It was under warranty, but the place had gone under, so we were screwed. 
I sold it for chump change, and bought a 1981 diesel rabbit. This car has been great to me. I had the AC compressor sieze on me (it was actually blowing cold air when i bought it), so i had to take that out, or pay 500 dollars to do a leaktest/new liquids and replace the ac compressor. this was easier, and it was the only time i've been left stranded on the side of the road. Aside from that, it has only had a few issues related to the air ride system that i've since put in. I still have it, but i don't drive it daily, like i did for the 2 years after i bought it. 
Moving on to today, i own an 08 jetta (and the rabbit, still). I've owned it for around 9months. Bought it with 2k miles on it for $16k. It now has 18k miles on it and i've used the warranty once to replace a malfunctioning cd changer (headunit). It's been a great car so far.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_
That's odd. My car was in immaculate condition 7 years later when I traded it in, yet the list of fixes was many:
Replaced seat frame (when car was a month old)
Coil packs
Fuel pump
Glove box door
Peeling interior materials
The list goes on.....
These were not care issues, but build and component quality issues. Loved the car, hated random bits and pieces falling apart for seemingly no reason.


compared to how many people with out problems?


_Quote, originally posted by *redshift* »_







to ZoomBy


I'm sorry for your bad luck

_Quote, originally posted by *techmonkey* »_
In what way are they (VW) "not appliances"? I'm genuinely curious about your reasoning. Given the choice, I'd say being able to "buy and forget about" a car maintenance-wise is probably a much better choice than having to "take care of" issues on any kind of consistent basis.


people who bought vw's didnt buy them because they were best in safety, had the best mpg, or had the best reliability. They buy them because they like the the unique features and creature comforts that the other cars in the segment didnt have. Present day, most of the competition has caught up in regaurd to standard features but vw has also caught up in the reliability department as well...
VW's are very reliable now a days, and most people will agree with this statement. Dont let the negative comments on the internet fool you into thinking everyone has problems. for every person online who has a complaint there are 100 more who dont have one, and even more in the real world who dont have any reason to do a google search and ask a question online for help to solve a problem.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_
compared to how many people with out problems?



Beats the hell out of me, but there was a reason that during the reign of the MKIV's VW spent a lot of time near the bottom of the reliability rankings. The cars had plenty of issues and to ignore those is ignorant.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (John Lee Pettimore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Lee Pettimore* »_love the look & feel of some of them, *HATE the repair bills & unreliable nature of most of them*.. 

stereotype.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
stereotype.

No, it's not. I own two of them right now. They have been by far the most expensive used cars I have ever owned. And that is saying alot since I had two modified Thunderbird Super Coupes. Someday I would like to journey to the magical kingdom you live in where everybody drives MkIs and MkIIs and they never break down.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (monoblanco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monoblanco* »_Love:
1950 - 1969 Beetles
any plit window bus
Mk1 rabbits
Mk1 Cabrios
Roccos
Syncro Vanagans
W12 concept
Mk2 GTIs
R32
Hate:
All Jettas
All Passats
All their wagons
post Mk2 GTIs
Toureg
Corrados
No available RWD models

Wow. How can you "love" this








and "hate" this?








When they are essentially the same car?
My own '81 Jetta had the round headlights swapped in (actually a complete '77 Rabbit nose bolted on that was already the same stock color). It was really the same car as a Rabbit, but with a trunk that held a _lot_.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
No, it's not. I own two of them right now. They have been by far the most expensive used cars I have ever owned. And that is saying alot since I had two modified Thunderbird Super Coupes. Someday I would like to journey to the magical kingdom you live in where everybody drives MkIs and MkIIs and they never break down.

well, for you that may be the case. I think it's a stereotype too. the two vw's i own currently are way more relaible than the only japanese car i've owned. not much to base judgement off of thoguh i guess.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_
well, for you that may be the case. I think it's a stereotype too. the two vw's i own currently are way more relaible than the only japanese car i've owned. not much to base judgement off of thoguh i guess.

So, you have a 1981 and a 2008? The older one has obviously been well taken car of and I salute you for that. As for the 2008 time will tell. As for me, I will never ever buy a water cooled VW again unless there is a warranty.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (patrikman)*

Without reading this thread...
In general, I really like VW.
In general, I really dislike VWOA (and their dealerships).


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_
Beats the hell out of me, but there was a reason that during the reign of the MKIV's VW spent a lot of time near the bottom of the reliability rankings. The cars had plenty of issues and to ignore those is ignorant. 


that was then...the mk4 is 10 years old. The 2.0L is still to this day a great engine though. My brother has a 2003 1.8t - zero problems. another friend of mine has a 1.8t passat..the early 150hp version....zero problems. I have one other friend with a 1.8t who has every light on his dash board lit up...but then again he doesnt get his oilchanged untill the oil low light comes on, doesnt check fluids, runs his tank on E all the time, is even too lazy to stop at the store to fill up his windshield washing fluid. car still runs though, still gets him to and from work (80 mile round trip M-F)...


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_both...and therein lies my dilema


Same here.


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (JJR18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJR18t* »_Im interested in sharing some stories and hearing how things have gone for some others when it comes to issues with their VW's. I suppose in a way im desperately seeking some sort of redeming quality in VW.
My Story: Sorry, its a bit dragged out.
My 2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8t was the first car I ever purchaced and I have to say with the exception of the birth of my daughter, and _possibly_ my wedding, it was the single greatest day of my life. 
Like many relationships the first year was just amazing, but slowly problems began to pop-up, mostly little things; a sensor here, a light there, heated seat element or a power window - and than the transmission got destroyed by a defective flywheel going boom. None of this was really a big deal since I was still under warrenty. Unfortunately when the warrenty ran out, the problems didnt. For almost 5 years I was continuously in and out of the dealership for service of one thing or another. 
All in all I have probably spent about $5000 bucks on repairs, most of which was in the first 6 years or so of the cars life. That value doesnt include the warrenty repairs, otherwise it would be MUCH higher. Unfortunately, being Canadian, there is no kind of lemon protection. 
All of this has left me quite frustrated and after my wife purchaced her civic we took my Jetta off the road to save money on insurance. After 6 months off the road I decided to sell my Jetta; however, I quickly discovered the closer I came to selling my car the less I wanted to. 
I really do love my VW!
Once I had her back on the road it was back to the honeymoon phase, the only thing that bothered me was the corrosion on the rim of my BBS RX-ii wheels. This is a persistant issue with with this particular wheel which is a result of a faulty clearcoat. Unfortunately the corrosion is now so bad that my tires are losing air consistantly. I decided I would adress this issue with VW hoping that 9 years of customer loyalty might count for something. As most of you have guessed, it counts for nothing. VW of Canada doesnt consider the corrosion perferation of the wheels part of the warrenty because its not their clearcoat job on the rim, which is a total cop-out in my opinion. It just dissapoints me that VW will completely dismiss a customer who has stood by them, even when dealing with a problematic car just to save the 400ish dollars it would take to repair the rim.
So my question is, has anyone else had issues like this, did VW help them, did VW dismiss their issues flatly?
I love my VW, I just hate VW of Canada.
Peace,
JR

I hear these stories all the time from VW friends. They've been loyal and had MK1s, MK2s and MK3s so they eventually reward themselves by buying a MK4. All it rewards them are repair headaches and weight loss (spending money, empty wallets). Warranty doesn't mean anything if problems are still there. If you love VWs, you'll love it more if you buy something with soul like a MK1, MK2 or MK3...VR's in particular or anything without a CEL lol. I, for one never had a MK4 so I wouldn't know how you feel. I just recently sold my B5 S4 and now I have a WRX, still got a VR though.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (STI VR)*

I've equated owning a VW to that girlfriend many of us had growing up. Required way too much attention --- utilized too much of our money... but it didn't matter because the ride was awesome!!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I've equated owning a VW to that girlfriend many of us had growing up. Required way too much attention --- utilized too much of our money... 


STEREOTYPE!


----------



## Sharpix (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (patrikman)*

1 T2 air cooled. Good, slow, no serious problems.
1 T2 water cooled. Good, faster, very fun, broke a swaybar, no major problems.
1 MK2 Golf, 90 hp 5sp. Nice little car, nimble, had an electrical glitch, solved, i loved it more than my MK3 jetta, it felt more solid.
1 MK3 Jetta. 90hp, 5sp, bare bones. Reliable, The thing just worked, never gave up but i ultimately hate it, because of my mod-friendly attitude. Wheels, skinny tires, fuked up suspension, robbed twice because lots of sound equipment, etc etc. That's how a car reacts to stupid mods. Cars become **** when lowered and fitted with skinny tires. Not good. Not anymore.

2 MK4 Jettas. One had gasoline smell at 40k, solved, but the ****ing dealer was a nightmare with both cars, awful as awful can be. The other Jetta is running quite well at 40k, no problems at all, just maintenance.
1 MK4 GTI 1.8T '03, my current car. All coilpacks replaced b/c 3 failed at 45k. Stupid water pump at 30k, plastic impeller. One blown hose, replaced. Other than that, very reliable, and not a nightmare care. If that's the love VWs need, i might be buying a MKVI GTI in 2011. Needs more $$ in regular maintenance, but it feels quite nice when pressing the fun-pedal. 
I think some people over-reacts to the car gripes. Obviously some things are not quite well done as they should but, somehow cars listen what their owners say and treat them just as what they feel.
So far, i hate our two near dealers. To Death. I will buy next VW far away. In mexico, VW gives only 1 year warranty. I hate that. I wont buy any if they don't give me FREE, a 3 year warranty. Period.







nice cars so far. You give'em love, they give it to you.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
No, it's not. I own two of them right now. They have been by far the most expensive used cars I have ever owned. And that is saying alot since I had two modified Thunderbird Super Coupes. Someday I would like to journey to the magical kingdom you live in where everybody drives MkIs and MkIIs and they never break down.

I know plenty of VW drivers in my area.
I don't know what planet you live on where common VWs have these exotic expensive parts, short of 1.8ts with failypacks. Feel free to give me examples, I'm all ears.


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

i love mine, i hate the rust but for being a 15 yr old car it runs great, gets me to point a to point b without any issues or CELs and the gas mileage is great. on the other hand the damn rust...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_
I know plenty of VW drivers in my area.
I don't know what planet you live on where common VWs have these exotic expensive parts, short of 1.8ts with failypacks. Feel free to give me examples, I'm all ears.

How about a my GLX for example: ignitiont switch $300+, coils & module $450+, center (non resonator) muffler $400+
I am sure I could get all of these parts a few bucks cheaper online but, you get the idea.


----------



## monoblanco (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Merc63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc63* »_
Wow. How can you "love" this








and "hate" this?








When they are essentially the same car?
My own '81 Jetta had the round headlights swapped in (actually a complete '77 Rabbit nose bolted on that was already the same stock color). It was really the same car as a Rabbit, but with a trunk that held a _lot_.


I know, the jetta and the GTI are pretty much the same car.
I just prefer a hatch. 
Of all jettas, I find the mk2 to be the most tasteful design.
Though I would never buy one.
The GTI MK1 is the only FWD car I would buy.


----------



## JJR18t (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (STI VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STI VR* »_
I hear these stories all the time from VW friends. They've been loyal and had MK1s, MK2s and MK3s so they eventually reward themselves by buying a MK4. All it rewards them are repair headaches and weight loss (spending money, empty wallets). Warranty doesn't mean anything if problems are still there. If you love VWs, you'll love it more if you buy something with soul like a MK1, MK2 or MK3...VR's in particular or anything without a CEL lol. I, for one never had a MK4 so I wouldn't know how you feel. I just recently sold my B5 S4 and now I have a WRX, still got a VR though.









You sir, are absolutely correct. I've been considering taking my buddys 81' rabbit off his hands as a fun project car to mess around with and try and forget about the problems with my MK4. How do you all feel about Corrados in general, i've been considering buying one for years now, what year would you recommend? G60 or 2.9L VR6?
Just in response to someone a bit earlyer who commented about the salt on the roads ect. Sorry I dont have a quote:
It was 6 years, not 6 months.







Probably just a missread there. As for the wheels, its a pretty common problem with the wolfsburg wheels and occurs all over the place, including people in very friendly climates with zero snow and salt on the roads. None-the-less, im glad to see how constructed this thread ended up and its awsome to see all the great stories people have!


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I have had 4 new Jettas...
1 MK2
2 MK3
1 MK5...
And they have all been superb,with the latest one being the nicest,as it is very luxurious and safe.
Will b uy an MK6 one day too,for sure.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW: Love, Hate? (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
How about a my GLX for example: ignitiont switch $300+, coils & module $450+, center (non resonator) muffler $400+
I am sure I could get all of these parts a few bucks cheaper online but, you get the idea.

ignition housing is $33.
ignition switch is around $50.
coils sound about right. Those vary from car to car. VWs are not the definition of an expensive coil. Domestics can run near the same.
mufflers can cost whatever you want to spend on them... that isn't vw exclusive.


----------

